
Show HN: UINotebook – A notebook for app prototypes - crobertsbmw
https://www.uinotebook.com/
======
pollyannas
So this is basically a simple paper notebook with no special features? Nothing
against that, but why advertise it as being more than that?

~~~
wingerlang
It has rare earth magnets though!

Honestly I am not sure if it is the notebook itself or the case that is being
advertised, and why is the stencil on the outside of the case when it would be
much more safer inside it?

